# Spain La Liga 08-13 May



## OddsPoster (May 8, 2013)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
08 May 20:30 Celta de Vigo - Atletico Madrid 3.30 3.30 2.30 +199  
08 May 22:30 Real Madrid - Malaga CF 1.29 6.00 10.00 +204  
10 May 22:00 Levante UD - Real Zaragoza 2.75 3.25 2.70 +143  
11 May 17:00 Athletic Bilbao - RCD Mallorca 1.95 3.50 4.10 +181  
11 May 19:00 Real Valladolid - Deportivo La Coruna 2.50 3.25 3.00 +176  
11 May 21:00 CA Osasuna - Getafe CF 1.91 3.40 4.50 +177  
11 May 23:00 Espanyol Barcelona - Real Madrid 6.50 4.33 1.53 +188  
12 May 13:00 Rayo Vallecano - Valencia FC 3.60 3.45 2.10 +179  
12 May 18:00 Betis Sevilla - Celta de Vigo 1.95 3.50 4.15 +181  
12 May 20:00 Atletico Madrid - Barcelona FC 3.80 3.60 2.00 +186  
12 May 22:00 Malaga CF - Sevilla FC 2.50 3.25 3.00 +178  
13 May 23:00 Real Sociedad - Granada CF 1.47 4.40 7.50 +187


----------

